

6 Lessons from a guy who changed Media as we know it. - kgopal
http://kage.posterous.com/6-lessons-from-a-guy-who-changed-media-as-we

======
kgopal
I'll send a book in a draw I hold if you guess it within the first half of the
writeup!

